# 6 - 0X0 & Gyno



## plouffe (Dec 7, 2003)

I've always had a little bit of gyno, and I just ordered some 6 - 0X0 today to see if i can reduce the size of it. The daily does is 600mg. Do you think I should take more daily being that I already have it, and I've heard you get better results if you take the stuff only before you go to bed. Any other idea's or comments? Thanks alot.


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Dec 7, 2003)

I don't think any amount of 6-oxo will help your gyno... There is an interesting article on BB.com though, has worked for some...

http://forum.bodybuilding.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=181737&highlight=got+gyno


----------



## plouffe (Dec 7, 2003)

I don't think i'd want to risk actually opening the capsule and making my own topical cream. I'll just take the stuff orally and just hope for the best. If it don't work for the gyno, I'll still benifit from it. So its kinda a win - win. Although I'd really love to get rid of this bitch tit.


----------



## Rob028 (Dec 11, 2003)

You have been posting these threads about your mild gyno for a while now. As far as I know the only way to get rid of it is surgery. I have heard high doses of nolva may work...but even that is hearsay. One of my relatives is a MD, I'll ask her & send you a private message if you want. She may know if there is anything other than surgery that can help.


----------



## XtremeFormula (Dec 12, 2003)

im only selling "prevent" in beta form for a couple more days
www.xtremeformulations.com


----------



## ZECH (Dec 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by plouffe *_
> I don't think i'd want to risk actually opening the capsule and making my own topical cream.


This has fillers in it that would have to be filtered! You would need bulk powder to do this.


----------



## Dante B. (Dec 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by XtremeFormula *_
> im only selling "prevent" in beta form for a couple more days
> www.xtremeformulations.com



This as well as Ergo's Skulpt are currently the best OTC options on the market.


----------



## tomas101 (Dec 13, 2003)

how is the prevent different from the skulpt?? i'm interested but i dont know what is difference between the two is to make a decision


----------



## Dante B. (Dec 14, 2003)

In terms of the products' actives, they aren't that much different from each other.

Ergo, however, is relying on DMSO as their delivery mechanism for targeted action. And I haven't seen anything that would lead one to believe DMSO results in targeted delivery.

Prevent utilizes a carrier that should work as an agent for localized action.

Going by feedback, however, some did enjoy their use of Skulpt. It also stains (orange), so that's something to consider.


----------



## plouffe (Dec 14, 2003)

Hey XtremeFormula - Your mailbox is full and I'm unable to PM you. I ordered one bottle of PREVENT. I hoping this stuff works man.


----------



## tomas101 (Dec 14, 2003)

i've heard that the dmso works well for the targeted delivery..so i dunno


----------



## plouffe (Dec 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rob028 *_
> You have been posting these threads about your mild gyno for a while now. As far as I know the only way to get rid of it is surgery. I have heard high doses of nolva may work...but even that is hearsay. One of my relatives is a MD, I'll ask her & send you a private message if you want. She may know if there is anything other than surgery that can help.



Thanks alot man, It's a bitch dude. I just want to get rid of this shit.


----------



## Dante B. (Dec 16, 2003)

> i've heard that the dmso works well for the targeted delivery..so i dunno




From where?

Do realize, in the literature "percutaneous" is often used to interchangeably define local and systemic delivery.

So if you come across a reference that mentions the "percutaneous" delivery of a substance, with a given ingredient or formula, it may or may not refer to local transport.


----------

